# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С Аптека от Рарус.. кто работал с этой бедой?

## maksdemon

Как то давно установил клиенту 1С Аптека от Рарус. Во первых после обновления версии принципы видения учета по срокам годности кардинально изменились (хорошо был бекап вернул все обратно). Далее база на SQL на SSD, работает 4 кассы и жутко тормозит, что делать?

----------


## DoCaru

тормозят то кассы или бекофисы?

----------


## Сергей Лима

я что конкретно тормозит?

----------


## maksdemon

Рарус аптека сделана на основе Розницы 2.0 там нет фронта и бек офиса, есть только интерфейс РМК. Тормозит касса при закрытии чека и особенно при закрытии смены

----------


## Lught

> Рарус аптека сделана на основе Розницы 2.0 там нет фронта и бек офиса, есть только интерфейс РМК. Тормозит касса при закрытии чека и особенно при закрытии смены


А ты через конфигуратор, пробовал сделать тестирование и исправление?
Запусти с Реиндексация таб. инф. базы, Пересчет итогов и Реструктуризация таб. инф. базы.
Снимок.jpg

----------


## maksdemon

> А ты через конфигуратор, пробовал сделать тестирование и исправление?
> Запусти с Реиндексация таб. инф. базы, Пересчет итогов и Реструктуризация таб. инф. базы.
> Снимок.jpg


Конечно, в первую очередь пробовал, плюс прошу клиентов еженедельно проделывать эту операцию

----------


## Lught

> Конечно, в первую очередь пробовал, плюс прошу клиентов еженедельно проделывать эту операцию


А какая платформа?
какой тип хранения бд?

----------


## maksdemon

Платформа 8.3.10. БД на SQL MSSQL 2012

----------


## sochinezz

Когда у меня тормозило - добавил ОЗУ на рабочих местах и поменял хаб сетевой на гигабитный... Помогло...

----------

